# Considering getting a Vizsla \ help me



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been considering getting a dog for some time and after a lot of research decided on a Vizsla. I love that they are athletic dogs that will run\hike with me. In fact I was about to get one last weekend but chickened out.
Basically I read a lot on this forum and became fearful the Vizsla would be too much and I wouldnt be able to give it every thing it needed.
Hoping someone with experience can evaluate my situation and determine if I am unsuitable.

I live alone in a 3 bed house with a small to medium sized back garden ( completely enclosed).
The dog will be an indoor dog of course. I worry a bit is it a big big.
I work from home average 3 days a week. For other two days I would plan to give Viszla to my mother ( will it be too much for older person). Alternatively on some of the days I may have to get someone to drop in twice a day. 
Plan would be to give the dog 1 - 2 hours exercise on the weekdays(running\walks) and 4-8 hours on Saturday and Sunday(hikes\run). 
Although I work from home 3 days a week. I do work hard, a lot of meetings etc. Will I manage a puppy has been another concern.

All in all, I had heart set on Vizsla but reading the internet has put me off. At the same time I look at my neighbors dog who just sits out the backyard barking all day\everyday and think I can provide a dog with a life a million times better. 
I wonder am I doing myself an injustice by not going for it.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

I have been watching\reading non stop vizsla stuff for last week. 
But everytime I decide to go for it I think non, they will be too much.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've known Vizslas that lived in small apartments and condo's in Boston and Manhattan. They seemed to adapt quite well to their situation. I know of one that was raised pretty much on a boat. A lot though will depend on the individual Vizsla itself.
Your meeting schedule will not be a problem for an adult Vizsla. It will take work on your part to get through the first 12-18 months ,or so, with the puppy.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Is there any way that you could attend some local vizsla meet ups / hunting events / club events etc? So that you can spend time with the dogs, talk to owners and breeders in person. A lot of the fine details are much more useful to experience in person, alongside with the reading you are already doing.

When you say you were about to get one last weekend, you mean it was a puppy? i am just checking as usually good breeders have along wait list, and it is often not even easy to get on to those lists (in order to protect the breed) so just the possibility of getting one puppy over the weekend sounds a little concerning. 

The puppy age is the one where you will need most probably some external help if you work full time, but with training and some maturing that can be bridged in my experience.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If you are alone, a V puppy from my experience even with working from home all 5 days a week would be really tough if you have a very busy work schedule. Ellie is now 10mos+ and when I'm alone with her while working, it is doable even when I'm on back to back web meetings for a few hours. She mostly sleeps under my desk with occasional nose bumps and looking for attention. Otherwise she knows the deal that she has to wait until lunch for our daily hour off leash hike.

It would be asking a lot to have an older person watch a young V puppy all day in my opinion. You would be better off with setting up a puppy daycare type service for the days that you work.

The first 2-6 months I couldn't imagine being stuck with a V pup and with a busy work schedule. You really can't turn your back on them at this age and they demand a lot of attention when not nap time. Maybe if you can puppy proof your work room, have tons of toys, and you aren't on exclusive work calls where you can't mute for a bit and take breaks to give attention/training it may be doable.

All that being said, it sounds like a V would love to have you as an owner.


----------



## BHC (May 26, 2021)

Yes you should really consider carefuly. Our female V is 6 months old and she demands a lot of attention and training. Luckily my wife is pregnant and due to pandemics she stays at home with our V most of the time. We do have some space for her to keep busy and I always take her for long walks.
She is turning into a very clever and affectionate dog, that actually respects the house rules (most of the time).
But it took a huge amount of work and even more patience.
Bottomline: the first 5 months are kind of tiring so make sure you are ready to face it. It is totally worth of course, but far from easy.


----------



## BHC (May 26, 2021)

By the way, if i get it right, you expect to leave your V puppy with an elder person. This is definetely a no go, unless your mother is a "dog person"


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

BHC said:


> By the way, if i get it right, you expect to leave your V puppy with an elder person. This is definetely a no go, unless your mother is a "dog person"


Well, she regularly looks after two kids under 5 together. 

Id hope a Vizsla wouldnt be more work then that?. If they are Ill certainly rethink as I know what kids that age are like.


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

Gabica said:


> When you say you were about to get one last weekend, you mean it was a puppy? i am just checking as usually good breeders have along wait list, and it is often not even easy to get on to those lists (in order to protect the breed) so just the possibility of getting one puppy over the weekend sounds a little concerning.


Maybe not in big demand here. Dogs were from registered breeder and no waiting list.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Geizo said:


> Well, she regularly looks after two kids under 5 together.
> 
> Id hope a Vizsla wouldnt be more work then that?. If they are Ill certainly rethink as I know what kids that age are like.


it is true young children can be a lot of work, but a V puppy or any pup for that matter is not comparable. She has experience in raising children that she can draw on. Unless she has had experience in raising sporting dog puppies I’d be cautious. Also if the young kids will be around the V puppy at the same time that is like mixing fire and gunpowder together.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just my thoughts.
Vizslas can live almost anywhere, if they have a owner that’s dedicated to for filling their needs. They are so smart, and athletic. Both the mind and body need daily exercise. They are not a walk around the block dog, that’s going to just chill at home. Plan on being up a hour, or two early, before work starts. Your lunch time is about doing puppy things, and grabbing something quick to eat. As soon as work is over, it’s about the puppy again. Add to this getting up during the middle of the night, because you pup needs to potty. Or sometimes it’s just howling, because it wants you. It’s a puppy, and does not care if your suppose to be working, or your sleep deprived. 
You want to go out with friends. Sorry, the pups needs come first. They basically eat up any free time, you thought you had. Once you get passed the puppy stage, and think your home free. Some months down the road, adolescent vizsla behavior appears. It’s where they test all the boundaries, and act like a teenage kid. Pull on leash like a sled dog. Run off playing, and won’t come to you. Chew on things, that you know you taught them not too. Eventually we get to the adult well-trained Vizsla, IF we have put in all the hard work, to get them to that point. If not we have a adult dog, that acts like a adolescent one.
Basically you get out of a vizsla, what you put into them. 
Researching the breed on the Internet is good, but it still does not fully prepare you. 
Honestly researching a good breeder, can take months/years. While they all look cute in the puppy pictures, all bloodlines are not the same. Even good breeders, are definitely not the same. But bad breeders do have a lot in common.
Goals are different from breeder, to breeder. What is acceptable to one, it’s not to another.

I could buy a new vizsla puppy every week.
Pet stores, puppy mills, high volume breeders with known health, and temperament problems sell them like hot cakes. And yes they are registered puppies. Have you looked into all the health testing that vizsla should have before being bred?
But to buy a well bred, proven, health tested bloodlines, high in demand vizsla puppy can take up to a year, or more. Once in a while you get lucky, and it’s months.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Geizo said:


> Well, she regularly looks after two kids under 5 together.
> 
> Id hope a Vizsla wouldnt be more work then that?. If they are Ill certainly rethink as I know what kids that age are like.


You might want to look up some of the young kids, with vizsla puppy posts.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They are not more work than young kids.
They are more like trying to potty train a toddler, that runs a lot faster. Gets into every thing, but has needle sharp teeth. Those tiny little teeth break the skin, rip clothes, and chew anything that will fit in their mouth.
Unlike kids, we can put them in a crate. Go run errands without them. 😁
When you mix vizsla puppies with young kids. You get shrieking kids, because the puppy is nipping them, jumping up on them, and chewing up their toys. It’s all play to the puppy, and kids screaming, waving hands, running from them, just excited them more. 
The combination might be more than a senior person wants to take on. Some people are able to do it, and others rehome the puppy. Then you have the ones that just leave them endless in the backyard, like your neighbor.


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

texasred said:


> You might want to look up some of the young kids, with vizsla puppy posts.


Seems there is some misunderstanding here.
The Viszla wont be around young kids much at all, if ever.

I would never leave a dog with someone who was minding kids.


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

texasred said:


> Just my thoughts.
> Vizslas can live almost anywhere, if they have a owner that’s dedicated to for filling their needs. They are so smart, and athletic. Both the mind and body need daily exercise. They are not a walk around the block dog, that’s going to just chill at home. Plan on being up a hour, or two early, before work starts. Your lunch time is about doing puppy things, and grabbing something quick to eat. As soon as work is over, it’s about the puppy again. Add to this getting up during the middle of the night, because you pup needs to potty. Or sometimes it’s just howling, because it wants you. It’s a puppy, and does not care if your suppose to be working, or your sleep deprived.
> You want to go out with friends. Sorry, the pups needs come first. They basically eat up any free time, you thought you had. Once you get passed the puppy stage, and think your home free. Some months down the road, adolescent vizsla behavior appears. It’s where they test all the boundaries, and act like a teenage kid. Pull on leash like a sled dog. Run off playing, and won’t come to you. Chew on things, that you know you taught them not too. Eventually we get to the adult well-trained Vizsla, IF we have put in all the hard work, to get them to that point. If not we have a adult dog, that acts like a adolescent one.
> Basically you get out of a vizsla, what you put into them.
> ...


Thanks for response.

I have had other dogs before, I had two labradors when I was young. They were hard work at times but well worth it and nothing that would put me off getting another. I also had a mungrel who died. Is a Vizsla a million miles away? 
The more I read the more I am thinking I should avoid, but I dont know if its just the internet over exaggerating things.

The one difference here, this would be first dog I ever purchased. Breeder looking for 1800 euro range. All other dogs were free.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Geizo said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> I have had other dogs before, I had two labradors when I was young. They were hard work at times but well worth it and nothing that would put me off getting another. I also had a mungrel who died. Is a Vizsla a million miles away?
> The more I read the more I am thinking I should avoid, but I dont know if its just the internet over exaggerating things.
> ...


My nephew trains hunting labs for a living.
He has said One vizsla can tire out three labs during play time. This is with them playing with each of the Labs separately.
People either love having a vizsla, or they become frustrated with them.
I love being outdoors in big open fields with them. Going places to train with them, and then having them draped across my lap.
They are beautiful, high energy, graceful, smart dogs. They want/need to be a big part of your life. If you like those things, they are the perfect breed. If you don’t, the smart, high energy, need to be with you becomes frustrating, for both you and the dog. Then they act out, and become destructive.
I don’t know the going price in your country, or area. One to cheap is always a red flag. There are some bad breeders that charge really high prices.
You could buy from a reputable breeder for less.
See if you have any vizsla clubs in your area. Most of them can guide you towards a reputable breeder. If they have meet ups, go meet the breed in person.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Geizo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering getting a dog for some time and after a lot of research decided on a Vizsla. I love that they are athletic dogs that will run\hike with me. In fact I was about to get one last weekend but chickened out.
> Basically I read a lot on this forum and became fearful the Vizsla would be too much and I wouldnt be able to give it every thing it needed.
> ...


Hi! I’m Monika, I work from home like you maybe. Some times I have long meetings and some days I’m off because I have to go on visits. I’m a mother of 3 kids, one that is very scared of dogs (he likes then but not that close, he’s 7). My first dog was a cocker spaniel, I was 19. And since then I had a Labrador, a Great Dane, a golden retriever, 2 pointers (brothers) and a Collie.( All of them from puppy to senior). Now We have a vizsla, Hunter. He’s 5 months and is very very active. But! He sleeps a lot. In the morning he wakes up at 7 am and we go outside to pee… he doesn’t like to go alone. So it’s raining or snowing we have to go outside early in the morning. Then he eat breakfast and go to sleep again… some days he sleeps until 12! Kiddos in school an I’m working so he can relax. Then he’s very active at lunch, he eats 3 times per day, and at 2 pm I take time to play with him some times indoor (weather can be challenge here so we try chase ball or any toy, and training lessons, smart games, etc). Of course I go to pick the kids at school and make lunch. After playing he sleeps a nap. Sometimes very long ones. And at 6 pm he’s active again! And this time is very energetic so we go for walks and runs, then we play inside with the kids so then can get use to the puppy inside the house, they were use to old dogs only. Then he eat dinner and plays more inside and sleeps as an angel all night. He sleeps in the kitchen. The first 2 days he cryed at night after that nothing.
Of course we have a lot of toys so he can chase them indoors and play. Here is very cold and he came in winter. (Sorry if it’s too long or not the right words, Spanish native here)
For me (my husband works away several days so I’m responsable of the puppy) if I have to compare with other breed that I had (puppy to senior) this vizsla pup is definitely more indoor dog. He’s more like a little kid, and Velcro as is said. He is hard to get tired but is not impossible. His first walk to the park was so funny, after 30 min I had to take him up because he got tired. And came home in my arms like a baby. 😅
The point here is that if I can manage to do all home stuff, 3 kids, and a puppy and work you can too! I’m sure that you would be perfect for a vizsla. They are more person dog. More Velcro and I love that. He’s my baby and he’s so smart and learn so fast. And he needs to be challenge, to learn tricks… of course he eats stuffs, take the kiddos toys and shoes like any dog. And chew the dinner table, destroy 2 dog beds… like a normal puppy. And if you had dogs before you now they need time just like a little kid. And a lot of toys, snacks, good quality food, etc.
The thing is please don’t be afraid, I think they are smarter than other breeds and perfect company. And the only person outside my house that I trust to care of him is my ant. She’s 68 years old, a dog lover, and she can spend all day with him and they bond perfect. He behaves better I think with her 😅
I really love this breed. First time having a vizsla and before having Hunter didn’t knew a V in person. I’m 43, not very fitness mom. Just a regular mom. We like go hiking in weekends and beach walks or the park. If you feel you can offer any dog a caring home and if you think a V is the dog for you go for it! 🧡


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

Mnk said:


> Hi! I’m Monika


Thanks so much for you response Monika. Great information and much appreciated.

I had almost given up on idea on Vizsla based on reading, but your post has opened it back up somewhat.

Also, I began to look at Beagles as alternative but got similar communities dissuading me!. I am left thinking if this is just a thing among dog owners or if Vizsla really are that difficult.
Certainly if you manage 3 kids on top of a Vizsla it gives me great confidence.


----------



## Mnk (Jul 28, 2021)

Geizo said:


> Thanks so much for you response Monika. Great information and much appreciated.
> 
> I had almost given up on idea on Vizsla based on reading, but your post has opened it back up somewhat.
> 
> ...


Look, im at the computer now and Hunter is like this (pictureattached). He´s very smart and he only needs someone close. Ad he need to sleep in a room with no distractiones so he can really rest, you can reach about crate training as well. If I can help with anything let me know. Hunter has an insta! @hunter_the_vzsl 
And my uncle has a beagle... and they are hard to keep inside, very anxious. He got it older because the original family gave in adoption, it was too much energy and destruction they said. 
I tell you this because oir older dogs pass last year, and this time i wanted a small dog to be inside. But then Hunter came and I really think he is the perfect dog to be inside the house and around the kids. They are so smart that im impress every day. And I have a lot of other dogs breeds that we owned to compare. You won´t regret, I want to some day have another one. Just in love with vizslas.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Geizo I don’t think anyone is trying to dissuade you, just give you info based on our experiences . Every dog is different and there are such things as mellow V’s . You just never know what you will get as a puppy so it is best to be prepared for the whole spectrum of possibilities.


----------



## Geizo (Aug 30, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> @Geizo I don’t think anyone is trying to dissuade you, just give you info based on our experiences . Every dog is different and there are such things as mellow V’s . You just never know what you will get as a puppy so it is best to be prepared for the whole spectrum of possibilities.


To be brutally honest, and not trying to be offensive.
I am wondering if I am reading too much input from Americans, is everything overly dramatic.

E.g I dont know anyone with a Vizsla. But I do know people with Beagles and they are fine. But reading on the internet does not give that idea.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Geizo It may be regional or cultural in terms of how people respond to such questions. Perhaps it is even how breeding may be different in different parts of the world in terms of how that region's overal V population's disposition is. It is quite possible in your area Vizslas are bred to be more family friendly versus here in the US were most breeders that I researched were heavily into breeding for hunting and hunt competitions. They will bred for good temperament, high energy, and drive and generally do not breed for mellow family pets. Here they are not very common family pet only and most often are family pets with hunting involved. More recently that is changing as the breed becomes more popular.

Speak with the breeders and ask what traits they breed for. Maybe even ask for references from past litters and ask those owners how their dogs are. If the breeder breeds for hunting, most likely you will get the high energy and drive V that perhaps can be more maintenance than one not bred for that. Of course all V's will still have that instinct to be aware of.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

“While they all look cute in the puppy pictures, all bloodlines are not the same.”

Not sure if you remembered the above sentence, from one my first responses to your post. Without writing a book on bloodlines, it’s hard to explain how much they contribute to an individual Vizsla. Even when explained, it only makes sense after meeting them in person.
Health, temperament, structure, prey drive, and even how far they will range away from you, are different in different bloodlines.
While I love them all, I prefer the bigger running, higher prey drive ones. That is just my preference as a hunter.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a small city apartment and I work from home 2-4 days a week. Our 14 month old V goes to doggy daycare twice a week and I take her to the office at least once a week. 

Much like any dog, if you put effort in it, it’ll work. I took the first two weeks off when we got her as a puppy, but after that she was crated for several 2H naps while we worked until she was old enough to nap on her own (about 12 months). Crate training really worked wonders combined with working from home. But you need to be able to keep a flexible schedule because your going to take care of a baby for the first 6 months. 

You have to realize that having a small apartment, as well as working 8h/day means that you have to spend EVERY WEEKEND and preferably 1 or 2 evenings exercising your V. As an addition to normal daily walks. An with exercise I mean: off-leash running and mental work. I strongly recommend taking obedience or hunting classes because they mentally tire your dog out as well. Besides that, and maybe compared to less energetic breeds this would be the difference: you cannot ‘just’ walk them 2-3 times a day for 20 minutes. They need exercise instead of walks, mentally and physically. Doggy daycare helps a lot, because they need less exercise the day after. 

With weekend hikes, doggy daycare and obedience training, our V easily spends her day sleeping around and with short walks. Without the effort, we honestly would’ve not managed. 

We have a V that was NOT bred for field work nor shows. We have her from a breeder that specifically breeds for households. Also, we have the laziest one from the nest. So, at the least - this is what to expect from a lazy V.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2019)

We have a pretty Mellow V as well, we asked for the calmest one in litter….. and he also ended up being the biggest. He is right around 70 lbs. haha. His littermate that we still see and dog sit is about 40lbs. Anyways, she has a lot more energy than our V. When we first got our pup he was a lot to handle and there were a lot of days I had wondered what I had gotten myself into. Around 6 months he got alot better and then from 12-18 months he chilled out a-lot. Now he is almost 3 and is very mellow. There are a lot of times I will take him for a run and he’s done after about 2 miles. I like to think we traded size for energy level. I have been really pleasantly surprised with his energy. He is still a little spastic around kids, even though I have 3 kids at home. He always gets a little wound up when their friends come over. We are still working on that. Overall though he’s been so great. Just wanted to give you another vote of confidence that you can do it! Sounds like you have a lot of time to devote to him which is exactly what your pup will need.


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have never commented on anything before but feel quite strongly about this particular topic. My husband wanted a V, I definitely didn’t. The more I read the more horrified I became by the breed. We have a 1,3 and 5 year old. There was no way I was going to introduce this difficult breed into their lives. But I was convinced by him that ours would be different?! He was RIGHT!!!!!! Chester is amazing. He’s 8 months and nothing like google would lead you to believe. He has never chewed anything, we don’t go up mountains with him ever and he fits in with us (perfectly!). I feel sad that so many people are put off by this breed. Our experience has been nothing short of amazing. He is the perfect family dog and we adore him. Please go for it. You won’t regret it.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 8, 2021)

Geizo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering getting a dog for some time and after a lot of research decided on a Vizsla. I love that they are athletic dogs that will run\hike with me. In fact I was about to get one last weekend but chickened out.
> Basically I read a lot on this forum and became fearful the Vizsla would be too much and I wouldnt be able to give it every thing it needed.
> ...


----------



## rbigarel (Jan 15, 2019)

I wanted to add a few things to consider. Like everyone had said. They are a fun filled ride in the puppy stage! With that being said. I worked with a breeder to get what she considered the most calm male of the litter. I had certain qualities I was looking for and was able to successfully work with my breeder to get a puppy that fit those. It takes time and patience but is so worth it. He is very much Velcro but not nearly as active as multiple other V’s we are friends with. As a puppy I tend to think schedules and patience are the two best things to apply. He is now almost 3 and has adapted to our schedules and while we focus on brain work daily along with exercises he has proven that not all V’s are crazy energetic. As an example. He puts himself to bed around 6 pm. Out cold next to us usually on top of someone’s lap. When we actually go to bed he goes out around 8;30. then into his crate. He will sleep until 7 in the morning g and at time I have to make him go out. Then back to sleep until around 9. We walk 2-3 miles or he goes to his trainer 3 days a week to pack walk with 6-10 other dogs for 3 hours. Plays a bit and comes home to sleep for a few hours. He sits next to me in his chair while I work until 4-5 when it’s dinner time. After that it’s a few hours of play and command training. At 6 he usually finds the couch and lights out! I outline this all to tell you that each dog is different. They need brain work and structure and most will adapt. Ours has never chewed anything other than his toys, he definitely had sharkies as a puppy but grew out of that around 5-6 mo. He also definitely had an adolescent period with not listening but with consistency and patience all was ok. I waited 15 years to get my dream dog. Eli. Give it time and have patience


----------



## Isabella (Aug 8, 2021)

Geizo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering getting a dog for some time and after a lot of research decided on a Vizsla. I love that they are athletic dogs that will run\hike with me. In fact I was about to get one last weekend but chickened out.
> Basically I read a lot on this forum and became fearful the Vizsla would be too much and I wouldnt be able to give it every thing it needed.
> ...


I would totally get one! I love mine and yes they have lots of energy but it sounds like you have a great plan for exercising it! I wouldn’t recommend having your mom take care of him because even as a puppy they get the “zoomies” which is basically when they have a lot of energy and run around crazy. It sounds like you’ve also done a great amount of research and to be honest you sound pretty prepared for what’s coming. Puppyhood is always tough but they're easily trained! On top of that they’re constantly touching you! So if you’re looking for an affectionate dog they’re top of the list. But honestly they’re just big goof balls who love you more than anything! So yes, I would definitely recommend getting one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I regularly put GPS collars on mine when out hunting, or them just running the field. One covers more ground than the other. Shine averages about 10- 12 miles, the other dogs 7-9 miles. I have no idea the miles I put on my boots, but it’s no where near that.
There is a big gap between the miles we walk, and the miles a dog can cover when off leash.


----------



## Dogone (Sep 25, 2020)

Geizo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been considering getting a dog for some time and after a lot of research decided on a Vizsla. I love that they are athletic dogs that will run\hike with me. In fact I was about to get one last weekend but chickened out.
> Basically I read a lot on this forum and became fearful the Vizsla would be too much and I wouldnt be able to give it every thing it needed.
> ...


Puppyhood was a challenge for us! We were new dog owners with so much to learn. But now that our girl is 18 months old we’ve settled into a routine much like the one you describe you’ll be able to offer. We walk or run her her in the morning, she eats and settles in for her morning nap while one of us works nearby, she goes out for a short break at lunch time (maybe a walk around the block) and settles in for the rest of the afternoon napping until quitting time, then we’re off for our second journey of the day. On days we work away from home we take her to a doggie daycare where she plays much of the day (we have a tired girl on these evenings). I don’t know about other vizslas but our girl loves routine—she likes knowing the next step in her day. Oh, one thing that helps with important meetings at work Is that she is crate trained and we can let her nap in her crate in the other room when we need no distractions.


----------



## holiwalk (Aug 24, 2021)

I think the fact you are conscious of a vizslas needs shows that you will be an good vizsla owner. No dog/puppy is easy. But the way some people talk about what a vizsla ‘needs’ makes me think that only unemployed, land owners who love to hunt and will never leave the dog unattended can/should own one - Which is a load of bull!! Your set up sounds fine, your excercise plan also sounds decent and im sure you’ll amend it to whatever works for you and your pup! Don’t be put off  

my background is mainly with German pointers (grew up with them as family dogs) and we’ve recently got our first pointer/vizsla cross 4 weeks ago and he’s great!


----------

